# Gallo breaks thumb, could be out for a month



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Danilo Gallinari left Monday’s game after fracturing his left (non-shooting) thumb on a backboard, while trying to block a shot.
> 
> Asked how long he could be out, Gallo said, “I don’t know how long it’s going to be. It’s not going to be short. It’s a fracture. The doctor told me the fracture takes four weeks to heal. Hopefully I can put something on and play sooner than that.”
> 
> ...


http://blogs.denverpost.com/nuggets/2012/03/20/nuggets-danilo-gallinari-talks-fractured-thumb/6181/

Tough break (no pun intended) for the Nuggets.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------

